# Substitute teacher



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

I am planning on heading to Spain on a Retirement Visa. My question is does anyone know if I can work on a U.S. military base as a substitute teacher with this type of visa?
Thanks ahead of time for input.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

That would be one of the few places you could work. Unless an EU citizen or spouse of one you cannot work anywhere except an a company willing to sponsor you. Start researching teaching jobs overseas. contact US Dept of State DOD. They will be able to give you the best answers. You may have some Spanish tax liability but I don't know. If already on early SS you will be limited on income up to 15 grand a year till 65 but very few substitute jobs pay that. I didn't even know there was a base here. If so, it would've Navy. I attended a DOD school on a base near Tokyo as a kid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lorort said:


> I am planning on heading to Spain on a Retirement Visa. My question is does anyone know if I can work on a U.S. military base as a substitute teacher with this type of visa?
> Thanks ahead of time for input.


On a retirement visa you wouldn't be allowed to work at all - I'd check this out with the consulate very carefully before coming 

It's possible that a US military base would be an exception, but even working online with clients in a different country wouldn't be permitted - so as I say, check it out very carefully.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> On a retirement visa you wouldn't be allowed to work at all - I'd check this out with the consulate very carefully before coming It's possible that a US military base would be an exception, but even working online with clients in a different country wouldn't be permitted - so as I say, check it out very carefully.


You might be correct on the exception of a US base because it is considered part of the US. All schools there would be DOD under the State Dept of the US government. They would be the best source of info in this case.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Elyles Rota has a large US Naval Base, I was stationed their back in the 1980s. Spain also has some US Air Force Bases. Ideally would love to go with DoD as a teacher from here but so far no openings except for substitute. I will check with consulate before heading over.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I would think you'd be OK, and American friend of ours came to the UK and worked at a USAF base here and had no problems.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks bob bob. I will definitely look into it.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

I just received my answer from Consulate of Spain in Houston. The answer is no, a person cannot work if they are on a Retirement Visa. If I wanted to work then I would have to request a work visa which I'm not going to do. I guess I won't have an excuse for not exercising.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

lorort said:


> I just received my answer from Consulate of Spain in Houston. The answer is no, a person cannot work if they are on a Retirement Visa. If I wanted to work then I would have to request a work visa which I'm not going to do. I guess I won't have an excuse for not exercising.


 you can always supplement income teaching private students English but the income is sporadic.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Elyles, I'm not very good at staying home at least not here, maybe living in Spain will be different. Its not about the income just wanted to continue doing what I like. I might look into volunteering at some local schools. When the time come I might just want to do nothing who knows. I'll just take everything with a sense of tranquilidad.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

lorort said:


> Hi Elyles, I'm not very good at staying home at least not here, maybe living in Spain will be different. Its not about the income just wanted to continue doing what I like. I might look into volunteering at some local schools. When the time come I might just want to do nothing who knows. I'll just take everything with a sense of tranquilidad.


 occasionally I teach private students and I get a kick out of volunteering with the local Escuela de Adultos with English classes. I always am looking for volunteer opportunities.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

I have worked with adults here part-time at the local community college teaching GED math classes for over ten years, so that's another great idea.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> you can always supplement income teaching private students English but the income is sporadic.


Not legally - not on a retirement visa


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

You're right I wouldn't be able to work this is clear to me but couldn't definitely volunteer.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear things did not work out for you.

Since I retired I've found there are not enough hours in the day; Travel, various hobbies and grand children take up all my time.


----------

